# A nit-picking pathetic little niggle



## maxiogee

Hi there oh great all-knowing ones.

Why are the thread titles on a forum's main page underlined? Is it an overridable feature of vBulletin?

I see threads like this.... 
 ....and am occasionally confused whether that letter is a g or a q. It looks Q-ish until the context (great word that! ) makes it more obvious which it might be. 

No, this particular example didn't cause confusion - it just reminded me of the times when I have genuinely mistaken a g for a q.


----------



## Etcetera

All links are usually underlined. I guess the reason for underlining links is that so they're easily distinguished from "simple" phrases. 
But of cpirse, on a forum's main page there's no need to underline links. Everyone knows they're links.


----------



## Jana337

In Firefox, go to Tools, Options, Content, Colors, uncheck Underline links. Click. 
Some websites won't let you override their settings, this forum will.


----------



## Etcetera

It works!
Thanks for the tip, Jana!


----------



## maxiogee

Jana337 said:


> In Firefox, go to Tools, Options, Content, Colors, uncheck Underline links. Click.
> Some websites won't let you override their settings, this forum will.




*Cead mile maith agat!!!!*
I love it when someone kills one of my niggles! 

(It's Irish and means "a hundred thousand *thank you*s.")


----------



## Jana337

maxiogee said:


> I love it when someone kills one of my niggles!


A favorite pastime of mine. 
I hope I haven't killed too many, though - the settings are global (i.e. you cannot get rid of them just for WR and keep them elsewhere).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Jana337 said:


> In Firefox, go to Tools, Options, Content, Colors, uncheck Underline links. Click.
> Some websites won't let you override their settings, this forum will.



Miss Jana, you definitely rule!!
Just for the record, the same operation can be performed with Mozilla and SeaMonkey too.


----------



## Etcetera

Paulfromitaly said:


> Just for the record, the same operation can be performed with Mozilla and SeaMonkey too.


Aren't Mozilla and Firefox the same?


----------



## elroy

I use Internet Explorer, but I don't have this problem.


----------



## Jana337

Etcetera said:


> Aren't Mozilla and Firefox the same?


http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#q1.3 



elroy said:


> I use Internet Explorer, but I don't have this problem.


You have many other problems instead. 
*ducking and running*


----------

